
[Shield] Pref Flip Study: Trusted Recursive Resolver - jlgaddis
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1446404
======
jlgaddis
First comment on this bug:

> _This will result in sending all DNS lookups in the study to Cloudflare.
> Given that even Mozilla does not collect this level of browsing data via
> telemetry /studies, I do not think it is reasonable to send this data to a
> third party._

------
rubyfan
I don’t understand why they don’t allow user to get a prompt and opt-in to the
study.

